#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Шрифт Esama

## Dondhup

Буду благодарен если кто нибудь сможет прислать этот набор фонтов.

----------


## Алексей Е

Вот этот набор не подходит?

----------

Dondhup (29.05.2011), Дифо (30.05.2011), Дондог (29.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Скачал, все отлично. Жаль там фонт Esamabfont поврежден, но и без него работает. Большое спасибо.

----------

Алексей Е (29.05.2011)

----------


## Tatka

А еще вот здесь есть:
http://ru-tibetan.com/2011/05/31/%D1...-%D0%B8-esama/
Может быть кто-нибудь подскажет, какую программу лучше всего использовать для этих шрифтов?

----------

Dondhup (31.05.2011), Лао Гун (04.10.2016)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А еще вот здесь есть:
> http://ru-tibetan.com/2011/05/31/%D1...-%D0%B8-esama/
> Может быть кто-нибудь подскажет, какую программу лучше всего использовать для этих шрифтов?


Есть проги для конвертации, но на мой взгляд лучше использовать либо Tibetan Unicode, либо Tibetan Machine Web.

----------

Dondhup (01.06.2011)

----------


## Helga Zov

> Есть проги для конвертации, но на мой взгляд лучше использовать либо Tibetan Unicode, либо Tibetan Machine Web.


Большое спасибо за информацию!
Очень интересно, не конвертируя текст в unicode, можно его редактировать как-нибудь?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Большое спасибо за информацию!
> Очень интересно, не конвертируя текст в unicode, можно его редактировать как-нибудь?


это зависит от того чем вы будете конвертировать. Можно ведь и в файл в формате rtf, чтобы потом в ворде редактировать

----------


## Helga Zov

> это зависит от того чем вы будете конвертировать. Можно ведь и в файл в формате rtf, чтобы потом в ворде редактировать


У меня есть текст, набранный шрифтом Esam в формате docx.
Нужно поставить программу (виртуальную клавиатуру, макрос для ворда или что-то еще) с помощью которой можно было бы изменять текст. Не меняя шрифт.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У меня есть текст, набранный шрифтом Esam в формате docx.
> Нужно поставить программу (виртуальную клавиатуру, макрос для ворда или что-то еще) с помощью которой можно было бы изменять текст. Не меняя шрифт.


замучаетесь. под него виртуальной клавиатуры не встречал. Придется отдельно набирать или вручную вставлять слоги. Это не удобно. Сейчас чаще встречается в различных работах юникод или twm

----------

Dondhup (01.06.2011)

----------


## Tengon

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32819822/Sambhota4.rar

распакуйте архив в корневую директорию диска С, установите необходимые шрифты из папки C:\Sambhota4\Fonts, ИМХО: для написания в одной строке слов на тибетском и русском лучше подходят Ededris Fonts, какой бы шрифт не выбрали установите все фонты находящиеся в одной папке, можно и вообще все установить ("больше" - не "меньше"  :Smilie:  ). Затем, если вам удобнее набирать текст в Wylie, то копируете файл Wylie4.wll , находящийся в папке C:\Sambhota4\ или если вам удобнее стиль самой Самботхи то, копируете файл Sambhota4.wll, находящийся там же в папку STARTUP, которая находится по пути C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\STARTUP\ (число 14, если у вас десятый офис, в предыдущих версиях будет какое-то другое)
 после этого запускаем офис, если версия до 2007, то появится окошечко в котором будут кнопки для включения и выключения тибетского, и выбора шрифта. в версии 2007 и выше появится, если раньше не было, вкладка "надстройки", с тем же набором кнопок. 
Для того что бы набрать текст на тибетском нажмите Tibetan On, для набора на русском или другом языке нажимаем Tibetan Off. Что бы выбрать каким из тибетских шрифтов набирать нажмите Tibetan Font, выскочит окошечко, в которое следует вписать название одного из установленных наборов шрифтов и размер, например: ededris 18 или dedris 26 или какой-то другой. Жмем Ok и все, ищем пальцами знакомые клавиши.  :Wink: 
довольно подробные инструкции по набору на английском языке находятся в папке Sambhota4 это SambhotaDocumentation.doc и WylieDocumentation.doc

----------

Dondhup (03.09.2011), Helga Zov (03.09.2011), Дондог (05.09.2011)

----------


## Tengon

ЗЫ: самбхота не работает 64х битной версии Офиса, поэтому для ее работы приходится ставить 32х битный офис даже в 64х битной ОС

----------

Dondhup (03.09.2011), Helga Zov (03.09.2011), Дондог (05.09.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Жмем Ok и все


В случае с семейством dedris все будет ОК до тех пор, пока вам не понадобится сделать из готового набора pdf и распечатать на постскрипт-принтере.

----------


## Tengon

да, помню, вы что-то писали на это счет, но благополучно забыл,  :Embarrassment:  напомните пожалуйста в чем суть проблемы

----------


## Сергей Хос

Я с этим столкнулся на практике, когда верстал книгу гимнов Таре в Индизайне.
Автор все гимны набрал в dedris. Когда я конечный пдф отправил в издательство, мне оттуда позвонили в панике, и сказали, что при распечатке у них весь тиб. набор слетел. Засада еще в том, что сам пдф выглядел совершенно нормально и на моем и, кажется, на их компе.
В итоге я выяснил, что сбой идет при печати на постскрипт-принтер, причем и с моей машины тоже. То есть если я ставлю свой принтер в режим lpt, он печатает нормально, а если в postscript - то идет сбой. А все выводящие устройства в полиграфии работают в режиме postscript. То есть легко может случиться так, что вы свою работу нормально распечатаете у себя дома (на не-постскрипт принтре), и будете уверены, что все норм., а в типографии шрифт посыпется, и вы узнаете об этом только когда получите готовый тираж.
В общем, в итоге я просто сделал в пдф covert-to-curves (есть такая добрая приставка к Акробату). Размер файла сразу увеличился в 10 раз, но все напечатали нормально.
Я не знаю, возможно, есть версии шрифта, где эта проблема исправлена, но это обязательно нужно учитывать.

----------

Dondhup (03.09.2011), Tengon (04.09.2011), Дондог (05.09.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И еще, раз уж снова зашла речь про шрифты, хочу высказать всем потенциальным наборщикам мнение профессионального верстальщика: для верстки крайне неудобно, если в одном абзаце текста присутствуют разные шрифты, даже одного семейства. это делает невозможным применение главного инструмента верстки - стиля абзаца.
Поэтому очень желательно было бы найти какой-нибудь шрифт формата opentype, где в одном файле присутствуют все глифы, и набирать в нем. Предварительно убедившись, что он корректно переносится в программу верстки и не сбоит на выводе.

----------

Dondhup (03.09.2011), Tengon (04.09.2011), Дондог (05.09.2011)

----------


## Tengon

> В общем, в итоге я просто сделал в пдф covert-to-curves (есть такая добрая приставка к Акробату). Размер файла сразу увеличился в 10 раз, но все напечатали нормально.


Вот видите, значит проблема решаема  :Smilie:  кстати, я думаю, это должны были сделать типографские работники, они ведь за такое денежку получают. в "Молодой Гвардии" они как-то без меня все сделали, помню у них тоже что-то не заладилось, они тоже что-то про шрифты спрашивали и не получив от меня вразумительного ответа, отстали, а потом просто выдали результат.  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (05.09.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

К сожалению, это некорректное решение, от безнадеги. И таит в себе опасности, поскольку перевод шрифтов в кривые создает сильную нагрузку на устройство фотовывода, с которой оно может не справиться. А особо уповать на то, что в типографии "денежку получают" не стоит, поскольку наши заказы как правило малобюджетные, и при возникновении трудностей типография может их в лучшем случае отложить "на потом", а в худшем - напечатать "as it is".
К тому же сбой может произойти не во всем шрифте, а в отдельных глифах, что отследить в типографии уже совсем нереально. Именно это, кстати, и произошло с последним выпуском ньингмапинского "Сборника практик и молитв" - заметили уже в готовых книгах.
А поскольку теперь тибетский набор все чаще используется именно в серьезном книгоиздании, а не просто при принтерной распечатки брошюр для ретритов, стоит поискать настоящее, стандартное технологическое решение.




> и не получив от меня вразумительного ответа, отстали, а потом просто выдали результат.


Просто повезло. А в другой раз может и не повезти.

----------

Дондог (05.09.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Т.е. пока подходящего шрифта для постскрипт-принтера нет?.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. пока подходящего шрифта для постскрипт-принтера нет?.


Может быть и есть, просто этот вопрос нужно тщательно исследовать, с учетом всех требований. То есть не только в смысле удобства в процессе набора, но также использования в верстке и возможности корректного финального типографского процесса.

----------

Дондог (05.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может быть и есть, просто этот вопрос нужно тщательно исследовать, с учетом всех требований. То есть не только в смысле удобства в процессе набора, но также использования в верстке и возможности корректного финального типографского процесса.


Ну это проверить впринципе просто. У меня знакомый в типографии работает (точнее - ей заведует). поэтому могу попросит ьего проверить различные варианты шрифтов на различной аппаратуре. Хотя сам недавно отказался от дедриса в пользу других шрифтов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну это проверить впринципе просто. У меня знакомый в типографии работает (точнее - ей заведует). поэтому могу попросит ьего проверить различные варианты шрифтов на различной аппаратуре. Хотя сам недавно отказался от дедриса в пользу других шрифтов.


Спасибо, Олег, но думаю в этом нет особой нужды. Все тесты можно проделать на собственном компе, нужно просто время и мотивация.
Тут полезнее был бы хороший шрифтовик, то есть специалист по созданию шрифтов. Думаю, что самой перспективной была бы стратегия - найти такого человека, поставить конкретную задачу и обеспечить оплату за исполнение. Не так это и дорого - ведь ему не придется создавать новый шрифт, а только доработать один из существующих. В принципе, можно и в Паратайп обратиться, там спецы что надо.
Или соотнестись с западными коллегами (поскольку пока все шрифты разрабатывают там) и поинтересоваться, как они решают проблему.
Из того, что мне до сих пор попадалось, я лично считаю самым перспективным Yagpo!_Wylie. При наборе Индизайне по Вайлевской транслитерации он сам выстраивает глифы, без дополнительных модулей. Нужно просто научить его делать это в Ворде (или научить Ворд делать это с ним, например, при помощи скрипта).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тут полезнее был бы хороший шрифтовик, то есть специалист по созданию шрифтов. Думаю, что самой перспективной была бы стратегия - найти такого человека, поставить конкретную задачу и обеспечить оплату за исполнение. Не так это и дорого - ведь ему не придется создавать новый шрифт, а только доработать один из существующих. В принципе, можно и в Паратайп обратиться, там спецы что надо.


Скорее проще рассмотреть все существующие варианты тибетских шрифтов. Их в принципе не так и много. Не только yagpo, dedris, Esama.
Tibetan Machine Web - также без всяких лишних вещей спокойно выстраивает всё. Правда не знаю как он на post... будет печатать. Да и софта под него хватает неплохого. Шрифтов и так более десятка.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Надо попробовать на досуге. Я сам, признаться, не очень-то много занимался набором.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, вот только что провел эксперимент: взял имеющийся набор литиницей в транслит. по Вайли, назначил всему тексту в Ворде шрифт Yagpo!_Wylie и импортировал в Индизайн. В результате в ИнДи получился корректный тибетский набор.
Нужно, конечно, выяснять, все ли графемы корректно преобразуются, и как оно с будет с фотовыводом, но первый результат обнадеживает.

----------


## Homer

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с небольшой проблемой. Дело в том, что я имею тибетский текст, набранный в Ворде шрифтом Dedris-a. Мне необходимо сконвертировать его в Microsoft Himalaya. Но при попытки это сделать, а также сконвертить в любой другой тибетский шрифт, неизбежно всё превращается в какие-то кракозябры (скобочки, цыферки и т.п.).
Не подскажете, как можно разрешить данную проблему?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## kamtsang

Здравствуйте.
Если текст состоит только из однородного тибетского шрифта, и не содержит рамок и сложного форматирования, можно попробовать http://udp.leighb.com/convert.htm
В остальных случаях, один из самых рабочих вариантов: наделать из текста графических файлов (не более 2 мб каждый), или можно попробовать pdf (но может не сработать), загрузить к себе на Гугл Драйв, кликнуть по этому файлу там правой кнопкой мыши, выбрать: Открыть с помощью > Google Документы.
Гугл Драйв имеет один из лучших встроенных OCR для тибетского, и через такую процедуру преобразует любые шрифты (иногда даже уме) в unicode (Microsoft Himalaya например).

----------

Homer (08.07.2022)

----------


## Homer

kamtsang, благодарю вас!
Ещё до того, как прочитал ваше сообщение, смог решить проблему конвертации с помощью этой программы: https://pechamaker.com/attu/index.html

Возможно, кому-нибудь также пригодится.

----------

